# When I thought it couldn't get any worse...



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new here:

I'm a 17 year old male, who's had stomach related issues my whole life. When young, I was diagnosed with sensitivities (IGG?) to Wheat/Gluten, and Milk, and also Lactose Intolerance. I've been holding to this diet since then, but I've also had IBS-D for about 6 years now. Sunday, a week and a half ago, I had to rush home to the toilet, for 3 hours of severe cramps, and diarrhea. Since then, I've had random attacks, almost every other day, and when I'm not having an attack, I'm having diarrhea with minor cramping. Since then, I've been unable to go to school, quit my job, and cancel many extra curricular stuff. I've been taking Imodium, when I get diarrhea, and that seems to help a little, and I've been prescribed Levsin daily by my GI doctor. Nearing 2 weeks, and seeing no signs of improvement.

Anyone have any suggestions?

PS: been on very simple diet since it started, to try and avoid other stomach related issues from surfacing.


----------



## mark47 (Dec 4, 2017)

have you tried marijuana? Or CBD oil?

if not you should at least try them sometime


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

No, but I am doing research into as many different things, and will try and see what works. I guess no better way to know unless you've tried.


----------



## mark47 (Dec 4, 2017)

I would recommend to you to try CBD oil and THC oil first.

And I would suggest trying to make your own CBD oil / THC oil

suppositories. Make them with cacoa butter.

I would bet it would help you. The CBD and THC cannabinoids bind

to cannabinoid receptors in the body. This reduces imflamation for many

many many health problems.

IMOP this should be tried, long before phrama drugs. The side effects are

like having a fruit fly bite you, as opposed to pharma drugs, more like a asian hornet

sting.

However it just treats the symptoms, and doesn't cure the problem.

GL


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

have you tried Pepto Bismol?


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Will keep that in mind @Mark47

@PD85, yes. No luck.

Weeks later -- still fighting this....


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

ChronicTick said:


> Will keep that in mind @Mark47
> 
> @PD85, yes. No luck.
> 
> Weeks later -- still fighting this....


Sorry to hear this! Have you been tested for parasites/infections by a doctor yet? Maybe you picked something up.


----------



## chamois (Dec 13, 2017)

I got to the point where I would use Imodium right after I eat, but before the diarrhea. Works


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

@PD85

I am going for such tests later this week.

@chamois

It does stop the diarrhea, but not the pain 

It's been a long few weeks... falling behind in school etc. I am seeing a new GI doctor this week, wonder if they have any insights.


----------



## rosenberg (Oct 1, 2017)

look into heathers peppermint tea. very affordable and very effective.

its not like the peppermint oil or tea you get from the store. this one is specifically formulated for ppl with IBS.

very strong and the tea bags are big so you can brew multiple.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

Pity you. You shouldn't have suffered this as we have. Where the heck is God and isn't his self-claimed job to free men from sufferings?


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi @rosenberg

Will try it out, thanks!

@Desert Fox

Apparently, not reading this forum.









I'm free of any infections and such, so that's odd. Things are getting worse unfortunately. I did start working with another psychologist who says its from my mind, not quite sure. Bought a car and can't use it much -- really hoping I don't have to live the rest of my life like this...


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I know what you are going through. When I have a major flair, I stop eating and take only homemade bone broth. For no less than a week. There's glutamine and other good stuff in it that soothes the gut and lets it heal itself. I drink maybe 2 quarts a day and never feel hungry. Do a little research on how to make it, or you can buy commercially made bone broth. Just don't by the fake stuff, made with msg and other chemicals. At the very least, drinking this broth lets me get up, go to work and have a day without diarrhea or cramping. If you try it, you can take some solid food along with the broth if you time it so any reaction willl occur when you're home and able to deal with it. My normal daily routing is get up, drink a cup of broth, go about my day (I pack it in 1 cup containers so I can heat and drink it at work) and have only broth until I get home for the day. Then I heat my broth with a sweet potato, carrot, or other easy to digest vegetable and maybe some cooked chicken or fish and eat that for supper. I have a bm every morning now, maybe a bit soft but not urgent or unstoppable and rarely have a cramp. This is worth a try, you'll know in a week or so if it's helping you. At the very least it will let your belly rest and recover. I"m not saying it's a cure but it gets me past a rough patch.


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,
The pain has continued to this date, and I still can't leave me house. For the first time as long as I can remember it now feels like IBS-C or possibly A, as I haven't had diarrhea in 2 weeks. The pain, however, continues to get worse, and I still can't go anyone outside my house, as I always get the sudden need to get to a toilet - where nothing happens.

I'm totally confused now, and as expected, the doctors don't have a clue. (I'm still on a extremely simple diet)

Well f***.


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

3 month update:
Endoscopy/Colonoscopy and Biopsies -- Normal

Blood tests for Limes, etc -- Negative

CT scan -- Normal

Diarrhea has returned

I am trying some anti-spasmatics and such, trying to find anything that will help.

I guess it really is IBS then.


----------



## ContactLenz (Feb 4, 2018)

What type of simple diet are you on? Are you consistent with it?


----------



## Renee39 (Jul 4, 2017)

I have similuar symptoms. However I am very gassy and have bloating. Pain in upper belly and strong urges to run and use the bathroom. It is very debilitating. I'm new to this mine has been on going for the last year. Looking for a new gastro doc. Last one said I was constipated but I am far from that. I'm looking into diets now to help with ibs and am going to start keeping a log. If anyone has any suggestions on what foods are good to eat and what to avoid that would be so great! I hope we can all get some relief soon.


----------



## Shrimp51 (Mar 9, 2018)

Taking an anti-diarrheal and a Pepto Bismol tablet before I eat seems to help me. If I find that I'm getting constipated, I stop taking for a day or two, as long as I can stay home (just in case). They say stress can aggravate symptoms, but how can you not stress about having an "accident" when you're away from home?! I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Another update, sorry for being absent.

After all these months, they decided to do a follow up scope. They found duodenum ulcers, cause unknown. Despite being on medication for a few weeks now, I still have some horrible pain moments, but no more diarrhea (knock on wood).

Not really sure where to go from here.

As for my diet, I'm still on simple rice, chicken, and carrots that my mother is cooking fresh for me.


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

ChronicTick said:


> Another update, sorry for being absent.
> 
> After all these months, they decided to do a follow up scope. They found duodenum ulcers, cause unknown. Despite being on medication for a few weeks now, I still have some horrible pain moments, but no more diarrhea (knock on wood).


I don't know what the relationship as, but I feel like there's a relationship between upper GI issues (i.e., duodenal ulcers) and lower GI issues (i.e., IBS). I used to have major problems with duodenal ulcers [and tests for H. Pylori were negative]. Not long before more serious IBS problems started, I had to go to the hospital for sudden severe stomach pain with nausea and vomiting. It turned out that I had multiple ulcers which caused a partial blockage where the stomach empties.

Since then, I began to have worsening problems with IBS, but my upper GI issues reduced or went away. I didn't have another ulcer after that and eventually stopped taking acid reducers (proton pump inhibitors like Prilosec or H2 blockers like Zantac). Somehow there always seemed to be a weird relationship between the upper GI issues and the lower GI issues--it's almost as if whatever the underlying problem is, it migrated to the lower GI from the upper GI.

To some extent these issues also run in the family. My brother had severe ulcerative colitis and my father at least used to have severe acid reflux issues.


----------



## Mibls (Jul 1, 2018)

Stomach ulcers with no h-pylori and consistent diarrhea are symptoms of gastrinoma, is worth getting that tested for if you have not already done so. Is very rare so doctors often have no experience of it. I saw 5 doctors over 7 years before it was found despite what i now know are classic symptoms.


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

I was tested for that, but it came back negative. Another follow up scope was done last month, and the ulcers were found to be healing. The pain and bathroom symptoms continue though. I am wondering if my IBS symptoms were what caused the ulcers in the first place.

It's been about 10 months now of this and I am getting sick and tired of it. Someone also mentioned sibo at some point, so I guess I'll get tested on that.

Thanks all and best of luck


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi

Sorry to see you have been suffering so much. But as you can see, you had a physical symptom in the small intestine. You say it is healing. Did you do anything since the ulcers were detected until the last time you did a follow up exam? Ulcers can be caused by something like H. Pylori or by psycological distress(the so called nervous ulcers).

So if there is no H. Pylori and other malignant sources were discarded as you stated, I would propose for you to do two things:

1-Get a probiotic to manage and hopefully stop the diarrhea. S. Boulardii is the one to use for this;

2-Since you have been with this for so long I would advise for you to talk to your doctor and maybe try an antidepressant in sub- standard dosage. I suspect you can also have the nervous enteric system messed up at this point and maybe you can put it on a balanced state. However I would only try this if by taking the probiotic you don't feel a gradual improvement of symptoms and overall condition.

If you do,* don't take the antidepressant and keep taking the probiotic.* Take it for at least 1 month;

Keep us posted.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

beatingIBS said:


> maybe try an antidepressant
> 
> I agree.


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey

Sorry for not replying sooner,

I'm still struggling at times. I was also diagnosed with SIBO, and had a medicine to take for it. We didn't bother with diet modification since I am still on a really simplistic diet, and not eating anything that would have to be removed. I have various good times, where I feel great, but I get various symptoms at seemingly random times, including diarrhea, pain, or just frequent needs to use the restroom. This is horrible, and prevents me from doing the schoolwork I need. I am in a special schooling program for recovering lost time/work. I am supposed to graduate this year, but since I haven't been able to normally do school since before November 2017, I probably won't graduate anywhere near on-time. This truly is beginning to ruin my life, which really sucks.

Honestly not sure where to go from here. My doctors are all puzzled, and I really have run out of things I can try myself.

Thanks all.


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Did you take/are taking the antidepressant?


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

No, not at the moment. But due to the severe mental health toll this has on my brain, I may end up on one again.


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

When you took the antidepressant did you feel the IBS symptoms were improved?


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Try Doxepin, it is both an anti-depressant and it is the strongest antihistamine ever made, it is very constipating and should help your IBS-D. You will probably have to use something for constipation but that is MUCH easier than dealing with diarrhea, just take some Miralax once a day and adjust it to what works best for you. It does cause you dry mouth, and it causes drowsiness so take it at night. It provides 24 hour relief.


----------



## DarkDream (Feb 13, 2019)

Low-fodmap diet helps mine. Went from everyday hell to one severe IBS flare up per week, sometimes less if lucky.
Now I heard how sulphur containing food can trigger IBS flare ups, so will soon try stopping sulphur containing foods for a week or so and see if things improve.

Worst offenders for me: dairy,gluten,eggs,onions,garlic,fried food.


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

beatingIBS said:


> When you took the antidepressant did you feel the IBS symptoms were improved?


Sorry, I suck at replying. No, didn't help sadly.

I'm getting sick of this. I've been eating a strict diet, and haven't had milk, gluten, or eggs in a month and still sometimes I get so extreme pain I can't even describe it.

I had a chance of graduating high school in June, but now that won't happen and it will be another year or summer school and maybe more.

I'm so fed up.


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi again.

Ok that's unfortunate. For how long did you take the antidepressant? I'm asking just because the effect from this takes time. it is not expected to work out after a day or two so to say.


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

mark47 said:


> I would recommend to you to try CBD oil and THC oil first.
> 
> And I would suggest trying to make your own CBD oil / THC oil
> 
> ...


I've been taking CBD oil for my anxiety since November. It has made zero improvements to my digestion.


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

Have you had a colonoscopy yet?


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi,
Been a few months. Quite mixed. I've had great days and bad days. 
I have had a colonoscopy a while back that found nothing abnormal.

I've come to the realism that my dream of being a commercial pilot is pretty much dead. Not with these health issues. (That's why I've not tried any type of THC or CBD oil.) So yeah, I am feeling pretty horrid at the moment. I don't even know what I am doing for college, if I ever even bother. I did somehow manage to graduate high school which is something.

Still getting random pains, all though it seems my system has switched to constipation in the last year or so. I've not had diherea anymore. Honestly, it might be worse. Hurts much more since nothing leaves.

I took the antidepressant for about 3 months over 2 years ago. I doubt it has any effect on anything.

Still fed up. I feel cursed.


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

You're way too young to give up on your dreams, especially because of IBS. Don't stop looking for answers or treatments that work for you. Glad to hear the diarrhea has stopped. And congrats on graduating! That is a big achievement. My IBS started when I was about 30, I can't imagine going through my teen years with this crap. You're tougher than you think and you will find answers.

What's your diet like these days? Do you get much exercise?


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Sorry for the crappy response time. I really appreciate each and every reply.

I've been dealing with these types of issues my whole life. This dream has pretty specific requirements and having to run to the bathroom in extreme pain doesn't qualify. I can't wait too long, as I do need to do something with me lifem But I'd give anything for a cure.

I exercise every day in various ways, aerobic and non aerobic. I eat simple foods most of the time, and even when I eat at restaurants I am fine most of the time. But every so long randomly this comes back.

Diarrhea came back somewhat recently, but it's off and on. Only happened sometimes.

The ulcers are gone so the constant pain hasn't returned, but this other stuff is absolutely horrific at times. I think my pain receptors gave actually been affected, yesterday I cut myself severely on my left hand and didn't notice for an hour or so until I noticed dry blood.

An example of what happens: tonight I ate my mother's meatloaf, which I have eaten without issues before. Roughly 2 hours after I am on the toilet with diarrhea and extreme pain. But 2 days ago, I ate a large amount of raw and spicy sushi without no noticable reaction. So I really don't understand what is happening here.

Best Regards


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

It may have been the sushi coming through 2 hours ago. You have to know it takes time for food to go thru your system. Not just 2 hours. I find that food doesnt really bother my small intestine, just the large. So it would make sense that the food you eat yesterday or two days before has more impact on todays bowel movements.


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Very possible. I guess I doubt it because I've eaten it many times where I had no symptoms for many days. I'll avoid it and see if anything changes. I've had it about once or twice a month.

Thanks


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel. My Friday started out fine, but had two just ok BMs before leaving for work and as soon as I walked in the door, had to run to the bathroom with diarrhea. 9 times out of 10, if I have a bad IBS day it happens when I'm at my office. Luckily for me we're a pretty casual office, I work at the front desk so not right next to anyone, and the rest room is just outside our suite door. But today's flare up was completely out of nowhere. I hadn't eaten anything yet today, just drank a cup of decaf tea with honey. Yesterday I ate the same boring stuff I eat every day. I did have a few potato chips later in the evening, but it was bag I bought last week and had eaten mostly by myself on previous days without incident. Sometimes I can eat a bowl of cereal with milk and be totally fine, the next day it triggers the D. Same with stuff like ice cream, soda, beer, etc. My food triggers are not very consistent and it can be extremely frustrating. Luckily I never leave home without Imodium. Took three this morning and I think I'm doing going #2, at least for now.

I actually came across a subreddit recently that I think might be connected to my own IBS symptoms. I can't burp, haven't been able to for as long as I can remember. I always thought it was just some weird quirk but then I started having days where I felt so gassy and bloated I thought I would explode and the idea of burping felt like it would be such a relief. I started googling and ended up finding the NoBurp subreddit. There are over 7000 people in that group who also can't burp and many of them also have symptoms of IBS like me. There is a doctor in Chicago who has started treating noburpers with a botox injection into the esophogeal sphincter. So far the success rate has been great so I'm thinking about having it done myself.

Two other things that seem to at least help me a little bit are 1) calcium carbonate supplements and 2) intermittent fasting. I started taking calcium carbonate again after seeing posts about it in here and I do think it helps me a bit. I just take one pill after dinner but some people take a bit more. As for the intermittent fasting, my IBS symptoms are almost always worse between 7am and 12pm. I started waiting to eat breakfast until as close to 12pm as possible, the idea being that if I don't add anything new into my digestive system in the morning, maybe the process will slow itself down. I think it has been helping as I haven't needed to use Imodium as much as I used to.

Can't recall if I asked but have you ever tried taking Imodium? The only side effect I get from it is the need to pee, A LOT.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I quit worrying about what I eat a long time ago. I've had IBS-D for over 30 years and tried every diet imaginable. There seems to be no correlation between what I eat and my symptoms. The only thing I try to avoid is really greasy food. I also eat small amounts fairly often. Large meals are one thing I know I can't tolerate no matter what food is involved.


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

bushja1 said:


> I quit worrying about what I eat a long time ago. I've had IBS-D for over 30 years and tried every diet imaginable. There seems to be no correlation between what I eat and my symptoms. The only thing I try to avoid is really greasy food. I also eat small amounts fairly often. Large meals are one thing I know I can't tolerate no matter what food is involved.


Same here. Whenever I tell people I have IBS, the first thing they say is "have you tried giving up gluten?" I've tried all kinds of elimination diets over the years. I know there are some things like alcohol, greasy food, milk, etc that will sometimes cause a flareup, but it's not consistent. I can eat ice cream 10 times in a month and only feel like crap one time. Same with beer or milk or anything else. I wish it was as easy as eliminating certain foods.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes, Sometimes I can eat a piece of toast and end up running for the bathroom 30 minutes later.


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for your replies as usual sorry for my horrid response time.

I've taken Immodium, but that does not stop or help my pain at all. Therefore it makes it worse since the long it's held the worse it hurts.

Best regards


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

ChronicTick said:


> I took the antidepressant for about 3 months over 2 years ago. I doubt it has any effect on anything.


Hi again

Sorry to hear you're so much in pain and distress.

During this time did you increase dosage or maintained the same? 3 months seem insufficient specially if the dosage quantity remained the same.

Do you have near you a place to do taichi/qigong? I know it may seem stupid but this will help you in terms of relaxing both body and mind.


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi,
Don't remember, but back when I took it I had little to no stomach problems as long as I avoided dairy.

Still struggling here guys  I have no idea what is up with my system - I've been living low stress life not able to do much because of pain. Seeing my doctor again soon and we might do another scope to see if there is any other things found.

I try to get as much exercise as I can, but I am limited by my pain and can't do too much.


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Ok guys - this has really turned fowl since my post early yesterday (Saturday) morning - not long after I got the most severe pain I've ever felt, which went on for over an hour and 30 minutes. I decided to go to the emergency room because it was just not stopping. When there it was found there was severe blockage and constipation going on via an Xray. I spent the day on a liquid diet with laxatives - and my god - that is so painful. Colonoscopy prep essentially is what I had to do. All this pain while having pain-reducing medicine and fluids through an IV, was absolutely horrid. I am discharged now from the ER and still experiencing some problems with using the bathroom.

I was told by the doctor there that if the symptoms return, to immediately come back for a more detailed analysis - but we all think the blockage was at fault.

I should point out that during my earlier exams in 2018, this blockage was not found - so something keeps throwing up various stomach problems for me!

Guys we will be coming up to 2 years of near constant pain and distress this fall. I am so deeply frustrated and upset, I do not even know anymore. Nobody can live like this! I am only 18 - to suffer the next 50 or more years of my life in such pain?

I can't get job - I can't go to college - I can't hang out with friends except sometimes - My life is ruined!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Ok. Sounds like you are relying on the medical community to come up with 1)what is wrong and 2)how to fix it. Ain't gonna happen. You can continue to work with the medical community or you can dry your tears and take control. I know that, at your age, you need plenty of food and, being male (?) you need more than me (62 yr old female). Here's what I suggest you do (anyone else feel free to chime in):

Get a notebook and keep a journal--date, what you eat, how you feel, how you rest, exercise, etc. You want to easilly identify trends.

First, you need to give your digestive system a rest. Look up Bone Broth (you make it yourself) and take only bone broth ,as much as you want, for at least 3 days. NOthing else. A well-made bone broth doesn't taste particularly great but has tons of stuff your system needs and can easily absorb.

Second, for another 3 days take the bone broth as in step 1 but add soft, cooked veggies (carrot, sweet potato--anything that mashes well when cooked.)

Third, continue this regimen in 3-day increments, adding something every time a 3 day period goes well. If you have ANY reaction at all, go back to the previous 3 days with no reaction and do it for 3 days again before adding something new.

That's it. You want to add the most easily digested foods you can and add them slowly, one at a time. Think rice, white bread, white potato, Take your time adding anything fibrous or fatty. As soon as you can tolerate it, add some good yogurt or kefir for the probiotics (slow, like 1 teaspoon per day). You will notice in your journal what you added and had no reaction/mild reaction/not so great and so on.

You may still get diarrhea and cramping from time to time, but everyone does. You have to find out what you can fall back on when you have a flare and what you must avoid in order to go out into the world. You should be able to find a happy medium. I simply cannot eat ice cream, but I love it. So, I eat carefully all week and then, when I know I"ll be home all day, eat my ice cream and then suffer the consequences. You can do this but the medical team should be your support group, not your main source of plan. Yes, for a young person to not be able to take a date out for pizza is rough, but you will need to deal with this if you want any life at all so the sooner you start the better. (BTW, I've had ibsd since kindergarten. I managed to complete college, have a job, marry and have a family. You can, too. Blessings in the strangest places--finding a spouse who covers for you when you're in distress. Mine will run and get me clean clothes! )


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi, thanks for your response. I'll get back to it in a moment.

After my post, things remained okish. Still felt constipated. August 14th back in the ER, same problems. Next day I met with my doctor and began taking MiraLax 17g every day. First week was shit. But then, I started to rapidly feel better. Until today had no symptoms whatsoever and felt great. That at least explains why I had no diarrhea most of this time going through this. I guess it's kind of in the wrong subforum. Today I've had a few discomfort sessions, but it's a bit better as a write this and hopefully will not worsen throughout the night.
In early September, I found the results if a stool test I had done, it's a rather new one in the last few years. It found several overgrown bacterias and such which have been found in people with IBS and Constipation issues. So we are dealing with treating that and I am hoping that it continues to improve.

Thank you for your detailed response. Unfortunately I tried this and symptoms barely changed even on the simplistic of diets. Only when I was on a liquid diet did it stop. What is ate had little to no effect on anything. Regardless I found some stuff I don't tolerate at all which I avoid. I actually don't even remember what ice cream or pizza taste like, as it's been 2 years since I've had either. I don't miss it terribly to be honest.

This summer I started my own business as I can do it from home without worrying. I am not comfortable with getting a job, college, or moving out at all yet. I've also lost almost all interest in dating. Most dates resolve around food, and eating at restaurants is something I only do very rarely. Plus, most women my age I've met seem rather immature and don't understand these types things. I honestly just prefer to focus on my friendships and my health for now.

Congratulations on finding your way through your situation. I hope I can find mine as well.


----------



## ChronicTick (Nov 23, 2017)

Back to the drawing board...

Something helps for a few weeks then we back to suffer-city again.

I'm beginning to give up hope for a cure.


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

IBS is chronic by nature so it can wax and wane. If you talk to your doctor he'll tell you that as much. Like someone here has said you need to try to find ways of eating healthy and at the same time trying to relieve of stressors(real or perceived) to allow your body to rest and heal. It will take time but it will be reversible and manageable.

At the same time you should push your doctor(i.e. a specialist not a general practitioner) to give you some medication to help you alleviate the symptoms if they're too strong.


----------

